# Anyone going out to the rigs this week



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm looking to get my son on some big fish this week before school starts back. If anyone is doing some deep water fishing please let me know....Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

may be the weather window.... looks like it's gonna be flat.


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

*rigs*

If anyone is going, my son and I would also be interested.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Not much going on out there , Strong full moon tide. We went out to the edge yesterday . Got a load of Mingos but not much Jack activity


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat just posted up they got a 100# yellow and lost another at Marlin... that's a long way from the Edge. Nice load of mingos!


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

TJ Hooker said:


> If anyone is going, my son and I would also be interested.





FenderBender said:


> Boat just posted up they got a 100# yellow and lost another at Marlin... that's a long way from the Edge. Nice load of mingos!


 
Hey Josh I'll call you tomorrow evening for sure....Thanks

TJ Maybe we can work together with Josh and make a day of it my son would enjoy having someone to talk to.....:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

Sound like a great idea. Thanks


----------

